# Tilt table test - Wht is the code for abnormal tilt table test



## TWilliam2019 (May 23, 2013)

Wht is the code for abnormal tilt table test.   Help


----------



## MacksMom (Oct 17, 2013)

*Abnormal Tilt Table*

If a tilt table test is abnormal you should code the reason it was abnormal.  If it's not definitive in the report you could code the reason the patient had the test (syncope?).  Check the indication on the op report and/or check the order.  I suppose you could also use 794.30 (Cardiovascular: Abnormal Function Study unspecified).  

Jenn Haney, CPC, CCC


----------

